# Al McLuckie Seminar In Atlanta GA



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Feb 13, 2006)

Fot those of you interested Guru Al McLuckie will be coming to Atlanta GA for a two day seminar.

Topics will be stick and knive work blended between his FMA experience and Systema.

If you have never seen this guy move I tell you he is unlike anyone that I have ever seen or felt for that matter.  

Shoot me an e-mail if your interested.


----------

